# Leaving for Florida in December



## CrustPunk (Sep 22, 2007)

Okay, so, I'm heading to Ft. Lauderdale, Florida in December. I'm going to be put up in this housing for I guess runaway youths or homeless youths. I'm not too trusting about the place, but its a roof over my head and food. Wish me luck.

Post edited by: CrustPunk, at: 2007/09/23 00:36


----------

